# how to make a treadmill



## HCF (Mar 8, 2013)

First i didnt made this , but its worth a share.


----------



## fas (May 8, 2013)

Nice..really well made!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

WOW! That's incredible. Well done


----------



## houston welder (Sep 21, 2014)

hey where did u get the plans


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Another nice one HFC. I'm still waiting for mine..lol


----------



## nqmamacc (Apr 1, 2015)

*asdf*

on what material are placed boards :? some kind of rubber ?


----------

